# Sabots VS Powerbelts?



## Sawbillslayer

I have scrolled through out this sight and other sights and I know I am probably beating a dead horse but I am new to the inline game and want to know thoughts about both sabots and pwerbelts andwhy you chose one over the other through personal experience (not because someone told you one was better over the other). Through this site and other sites I have found about 50/50 divide. I will be hunting mule deer mostly with maybe an occasional elk in the mix if that makes any difference (obviously bullet weight make a difference). I have always shot a hawken and have shot loose powder with casted bullets so this is very new to me. Thanks for your input.


----------



## utahgolf

I tried shooting powerbelts, and just hated how they loaded and the groupings I got. I switched to barnes and the mz was really tight to load. I used the Tez and it loaded perfectly and it grouped well. As to performance on an animal, I never shot an animal with a powerbelt, I do know from pics from fellow hunters, that powerbelts can fragment and some have had a total failure with the bullet blowing up on impact..., I even saw a hunting show where the powerbelt bounced off of an animals shoulder. I know that's not first hand experience... but my buddy lost an elk shooting a powerbelt on a good shoulder shot. I would be very upset with that.... With a barnes however, I can tell you they have performed flawlessly! Through the shoulder of a big bull no problem!!! many will attest to that. I work my butt off when I'm out hunting and the last thing you want to have happen is bullet failure when that moment of truth comes. So I don't understand why some would take a chance. I bet if it came down to a dangerous animal coming right at you, many powerbelt users would switch to a barnes just to be sure. Barnes for life with me!


----------



## utahgolf

290 grain tez from two bulls right here. . Both recovered on the opposite side just under the cape. Perfect retention and expansion. The cow elk and the deer I've shot I've never recovered the bullets, complete pass throughs but BIG exit holes. This is also a confidence thing, if you've killed animals with a certain bullet, I'm sure that's what you'll hear.


----------



## Sawbillslayer

Thanks for your input. I plan on trying out both but thought I would ask why some would rather go for one or the other.


----------



## Critter

Go to Thor Bullets and get their sample pack and find out what diameter bullet fits your muzzle loader properly. You can then order some from them and try them out. They are made by Barnes for Thor.

My bull that I shot this year in Colorado took 3 300 grain Thor bullets with only one of them being recovered after breaking ribs going in and out. It was recovered just under the hide on the off side.


----------



## derekp1999

I've only ever shot saboted Hornady bullets in my muzzleloader, never felt the need to try anything else.
I've found that my particular rifle seems to like the Hornady 300gr XTP-MAG in a TC SuperGlide sabot, 2 Pyrodex pellets, and Winchester 209 primers. I get 1.5" groups at 100 yards and sub-4" groups at 200 yards. Harvested my bull this year with this load and was perfectly satisfied with the terminal performance. I've also shot 250gr XTPs and 250gr SSTs for deer with satisfactory results.


----------



## Mtnbeer

With muzzleloaders, the big factor is finding something that shoots well in your gun. For some, it is sabots. For others, it is powerbelts. For some, it is patched round balls. I shoot a Knight and initally used Barnes TMZ 290 grain bullets, but could not get consistent grouping. I found out that Knight has slightly different tolerances in bore diameter than CVA or TC. I ordered some softer plastic sabots from Knight that fit the TMZ bullet and that made all the difference. An added bonus is they are easier to load down the muzzle too.

Long story shot, find something that works well in your gun to the distances you intend to shoot and go with it.


----------



## Rattler

I like the hornady SST 300 grain with 90 grains triple 7. One shot, 6 point bull down at 279 yards. I found the bullet in the hide on the opposite shoulder. It was the first bullet I tried after reading reviews and I won't change after these results.


----------



## DallanC

I'd post pictures of a 300grn XTP but I've yet to recover one, even out of elk. I've recovered only 2 240grn XTPs from deer, both of which traveled nearly 30" diagonally from quartering shots. Love'em.

Powerbelts are made out of softer lead and while fine for deer, you probably want something stronger for elk sized critters.


-DallanC


----------



## sagebrush

when i started muzzle loading i have a .54 cal and used the power belts all the time. load was pyrodex rs or P 80 grains with 348 grain power belt. used this combination for close to ten years killed every deer with one shot. I tried the hornady xtp's for my rifle. but the power belts loaded easier and performed well.
back then I didn't know any thing about swapping out sabots to get the proper fit for your rifle. so the power belts made life so much easier then.

for best results just don't push them to fast and they will get the job done.


----------



## Critter

Here is the Thor 300 grain bullet that I recovered from a elk. And I will say it is the only one that I have recovered. My load was 90 grains of Pyrodex and the shot was at 120 yards. There is something about big and slow.


----------



## waspocrew

Never tried the powerbelts because I was getting such great accuracy out of my muzzleloader with sabots and either the Hornady XTP or Nosler sporting handgun JHP. I've killed a buck with the Barnes TMZ and was pleased with the results. Shot a nice whitetail doe this year with the Nosler 240 JHP bullet and it put her down real quick. Sabots shoot too well for me to change!

Honestly, I probably won't try the powerbelts due to 1) reputation and 2) price.


----------



## justismi28

Powerbelts can work...but they also fail at a much higher rate than many other bullets. When you push them to fast, they can fragment so much on impact it appears they blew up. These stories are typically from ppl who are new to ml's and convinced they need a 'max load' for the best performance. As a result the bullet is getting pushed much faster and at closer ranges can blow up because of the softer lead used. 
That said, I personally want to minimize my failure rate which is why I shoot Barnes. An all copper bullet retains weight, which increases penetration. Especially through bone. 
There are a lot of bullets that you can look into. If you want conical, look at the Thor or even the new federal BOR lock bullet. Forums give you a good place to start, but make a small investment, get some powders, primers and bullets and hit the range. Mess with different combinations and find what your gun likes.


----------



## ridgetop

I would check with the gun maker and see what they suggest for their gun, type and model.


----------

